# Valencia 2009



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

*Valencia 2009 - la ciutat bella*

Pictures taken from my first trip to Spain back in June. I would highly recommend a visit there because it is remarkably beautiful, laidback, and the people are so friendly. And you will not be surrounded by hordes of tourists! For those of you who are foodies, the paella in Valencia is a taste of heaven. :nuts:


Streetscapes in the city centre:
















































*The Plaza del Ayuntamiento*, Valencia's main square:











*The Ayuntamiento* (Town Hall):




















*The Central Post Office:*












Into the historic centre:


















El Miguelete, the cathedral's bell tower.









On the Plaza de la Reina, looking towards the cathedral.












Inside the Cathedral:



























The inside of the 'cimbori' (octagonal transept tower)... notice the luminous alabaster windows. :master:












The view from El Miguelete:


















The domes and 'cimbori' (octagonal tower) of the cathedral.




















































































More of the historical centre:









The cathedral and the Plaza de la Virgen.


















Old and new.



























Inside La Lonja, Valencia's 15th-century silk exchange. It is listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site.









The Valencian flag flying atop La Lonja.









A street on the side of La Lonja (the castellated building to the left of the picture). 









Façades catching the late afternoon sun.



City of the Arts and the Sciences:


















Inside the Umbracle, a landscaped walk planted with flora native to Valencia.









The Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía, an opera house and performing arts centre.









The Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe - a science museum that resembles the bone structure of a dinosaur. 









The Hemisfèric, containing an Imax Cinema, Planetarium and Laserium.









The Hemisfèric and the opera house. 

























































Return to the city's heart:









Inside Jardines del Real (Royal Gardens), a large park not too far from the historical centre.









The blue courtyard of the Museo de Bellas Artes (Museum of Fine Arts).


















Parkland in the former riverbed of the Río Turia.









Looking towards the 14th-century Torres de Serranos, one of the sole remainders of the old city walls.


















The back of the Torres de Serranos. 









Looking through the gateway across the old Turia. 









El Miguelete, the cathedral bell tower.











And finally, a message for any Valencianos out there: Teu ciutat es *or, xata*! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing photos from Valencia @El Tifón


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Those are fantastic shots, what a beautiful city captured so well. Would you say June was a good time to visit the city i.e. not too touristy and not too hot?


----------



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys! 



Bristol Mike said:


> Those are fantastic shots, what a beautiful city captured so well. Would you say June was a good time to visit the city i.e. not too touristy and not too hot?


 Actually, June is the start of the peak season so we were really surprised to find so few tourists when we got there - we were previously in Barcelona and it was a big relief to get away from those crowds. 

It was quite hot when we went - I'd say between 30-35 degrees - but still bearable. However you could really feel the sun beating down on your face! I think the best time to visit is either April or May, when temperatures are a bit cooler.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Muy bonita!!!


----------



## autoo (Oct 1, 2009)

As mentioned above


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Valencia looks lovely.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wonderful! Both Valencia and Madrid are high on my wish list for Europe. 
I think Valencia, just like Barcelona, looks much better from street level then from above.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice shots!!!


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Fantastic city!


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, amazing city!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! amazing!!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Wonderful! Both Valencia and Madrid are high on my wish list for Europe.
> I think Valencia, just like Barcelona, looks much better from street level then from above.


Most Mediterranean cities do. The roofs are often messy in cities like Athens, Marseilles, Barcelona or Valencia.


Great collection of shots!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Valencia is a really beautiful city, and has got a lot better in the last years. I love it.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

What a beautiful city Valencia is! ANd your shots are, man :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Ascanio (Nov 10, 2009)

*My first post. More pictures of Valencia.*

Universal Exposition of 1909









Fine Arts Museum Pio V


----------



## Ascanio (Nov 10, 2009)

Palace of Marqués de Dos Aguas (Museum)









Colón Marketplace









Gotham City?


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning, great angles! 

Do you also have pics from the America's cup part of the harbor? 

One more question: Do you think the Calatrava buildings are having a "Bilbao" effect on Valencia? (similar to Gehry)


----------



## Ascanio (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, Golden Age. I will post more pictures as I take them. From America's Cup Harbour only this one at the moment:









Calatrava is a great architect, and specially in Valencia, where he was born, is his most awesome work. I will post pictures of the City of the Arts and Sciences soon.


----------

